# The best dog pictures, but NOT yours.



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I thought it would be fun to give credit to dogs other then our own. These are pictures that were sent to me through e-mail. I just thought they were cute enough to share. 

The first one








I love this one and can only imagine what they are praying for. 

second... one of the reasons I cringe when people with kids want dogs.








later there will be an article in the paper about a dog turning on the owners child. 

third... these 2 just look so dorky and cute together.









feel free to add yours  let's have some fun.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

here are a few more... These are from the "How to hug a baby" series of pictures.



























*I guess these people REALLY trust their dog.*


----------



## Rayne01 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a bunch!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

My faves, all Pugs of course! 




























more


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

You know that first pic looks like an e-mail I received once about praying for the soldiers in Iraq or Afghanistan. That might be the same pic.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Crack me up! They are all great pictures. Keep them coming, I need more laughs in my life.  The ladies night picture... decidedly un-Ladylike...    so funny.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Whole lotta ball for that lil bitty mouth..


















(My 4 favorite breeds...pictures that make me smile. Shar-Pei, Papillon, Hairless Chinese Crested, and a black Pug.)


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

I have to add this one. This is a little girl that we may be adopting into our lives, if her health check comes out okay. Her name is Kiwi, she's a puppy mill rescue, and lost an eye due to an attack from another dog. 










She's the fawn baby in the picture.
The little black one is Pear..poor baby has had way too many litters in her life and was still lactating when the rescue took her. But she had a very 'in your face, pet me, love me' disposition, and the advantage of having both eyes. Everyone loved her at the event, and the other 2 pugs that were there..but everyone looked over Kiwi..Her foster momma said that most people had called her ugly, and she was thrilled to find someone who saw the beauty in her that she did. I fell in love at first sight..and in many of her actions, she reminded me of my sweet, calm, collected Noodles..and the wrinkles helped too. =]


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

A good friends sends us pics of this cutie all the time


















This actually i believe is a dog from someone on the DF and sent me this because they thought it resembled Bello









i know this is 'OTHER DOGS" thread but here is a quick comparison of the 2


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> She's the fawn baby in the picture.
> The little black one is Pear..poor baby has had way too many litters in her life and was still lactating when the rescue took her. But she had a very 'in your face, pet me, love me' disposition, and the advantage of having both eyes. Everyone loved her at the event, and the other 2 pugs that were there..but everyone looked over Kiwi..Her foster momma said that most people had called her ugly, and she was thrilled to find someone who saw the beauty in her that she did. I fell in love at first sight..and in many of her actions, she reminded me of my sweet, calm, collected Noodles..and the wrinkles helped too. =]


Oh, what a sweetheart! I'm so happy for you and I hope everything works out! Poor baby, she so deserves a good home!


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

LMAO these are great!


----------



## Rayne01 (Aug 31, 2009)

heres more
hehe


----------



## ScottyttocS (Sep 24, 2009)

These are my moms boxers.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

What I would love to do to Payton:








I imagine that would scare some people.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

nikkiluvsu15;643229
[IMG said:


> http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s135/anikoXD/funny-dog-pictures-weenie-dog.jpg[/IMG]
> QUOTE]
> 
> Bah Hah Ha ha ha That is the best shot. I love it.
> ...


----------



## HayleyMarie (Dec 22, 2008)

Ohh I found some




























Gosh looking at these made my day.


----------



## HayleyMarie (Dec 22, 2008)

More awesomeness


----------



## HayleyMarie (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------

